# General > Reunions >  Miller Academy 150th Year Reunion

## thursachick

Would you be interested in a Miller Academy Primary School Reunion, celebrating its 150th year of education?  If you have attended or taught at Miller Academy and would be interested in a reunion we'd be delighted to hear from you on this forum or on our Facebook page, Miller Academy, Thurso.

We have a bit of time to make this anniversary a special one as Miller's 150th year will be 2012 - please encourage us to get something organised by registering interest NOW - the more time we have the more special we can make it!!

----------


## Whitewater

Sounds good, I attended Millar Academy in the mid 50s. Left in 1958

----------


## gleeber

Aye that's a good idea. I left  Miller Academy in 1959. 
I would support it, God willing as my grandfather always added.  ::

----------


## Bobbyian

ah Now then  that is one more reason to re visit in 2012

----------


## Brodar

My mum was at Miller Academy from 1952 to 1955 and would like to attend the reunion if it goes ahead.

----------

